# Gigabit usb to ethernet isn't transmitting packets



## salam4ik (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi guys!
I have problem with my new usb to ethernet adapter. It isn't transmit packages.
First I turned off my wlan0 interface. Then started ue0:

```
ifconfig ue0 inet 192.168.2.22 netmask 0xffffff00 media autoselect
```

I edited route table with new interfce:

```
Internet:
Destination        Gateway            Flags    Refs      Use  Netif Expire
default            192.168.2.1        UGS         0       74    ue0
127.0.0.1          link#4             UH          0        0    lo0
192.168.2.0/24     link#5             U           2      733    ue0
192.168.2.22       link#5             UHS         0        0    lo0
```
But I can't ping any host in my network, but from tcpdump I can see incoming packages. tcpdump log below:

```
192.168.2.22 > 192.168.2.7: ICMP echo request, id 41483, seq 45, length 64
01:02:49.266149 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 4535, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84)
    192.168.2.22 > 192.168.2.7: ICMP echo request, id 41483, seq 46, length 64
01:02:49.294375 ARP, Ethernet (len 6), IPv4 (len 4), Request who-has 192.168.2.22 tell 192.168.2.7, length 46
01:02:49.531886 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 4, id 1022, offset 0, flags [none], proto UDP (17), length 289)
    192.168.2.1.1900 > 239.255.255.250.1900: UDP, length 261
01:02:49.532130 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 4, id 1023, offset 0, flags [none], proto UDP (17), 
    192.168.2.1.1900 > 239.255.255.250.1900: UDP, length 333
01:02:50.533789 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 4, id 1038, offset 0, flags [none], proto UDP (17), length 343)
    192.168.2.1.1900 > 239.255.255.250.1900: UDP, length 315
01:02:50.533913 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 4, id 1039, offset 0, flags [none], proto UDP (17), length 353)
    192.168.2.1.1900 > 239.255.255.250.1900: UDP, length 325
01:02:50.534038 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 4, id 1040, offset 0, flags [none], proto UDP (17), length 298)
    192.168.2.1.1900 > 239.255.255.250.1900: UDP, length 270
01:02:50.534163 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 4, id 1041, offset 0, flags [none], proto UDP (17), length 337)
    192.168.2.1.1900 > 239.255.255.250.1900: UDP, length 309
01:02:50.534414 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 4, id 1042, offset 0, flags [none], proto UDP (17), length 369)
    192.168.2.1.1900 > 239.255.255.250.1900: UDP, length 341
01:02:50.534538 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 4, id 1043, offset 0, flags [none], proto UDP (17), length 298)
    192.168.2.1.1900 > 239.255.255.250.1900: UDP, length 270
01:02:50.534663 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 4, id 1044, offset 0, flags [none], proto UDP (17), length 357)
    192.168.2.1.1900 > 239.255.255.250.1900: UDP, length 329
01:02:50.534789 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 4, id 1045, offset 0, flags [none], proto UDP (17), length 363)
    192.168.2.1.1900 > 239.255.255.250.1900: UDP, length 335
01:02:50.534914 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 4, id 1046, offset 0, flags [none], proto UDP (17), length 353)
    192.168.2.1.1900 > 239.255.255.250.1900: UDP, length 325
01:02:50.535164 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 4, id 1047, offset 0, flags [none], proto UDP (17), length 351)
    192.168.2.1.1900 > 239.255.255.250.1900: UDP, length 323
01:02:54.278539 ARP, Ethernet (len 6), IPv4 (len 4), Request who-has 192.168.2.22 tell 192.168.2.7, length 46
01:02:59.085138 ARP, Ethernet (len 6), IPv4 (len 4), Reply 192.168.2.22 is-at 00:0e:c6:88:09:4e (oui Unknown), length 28
01:02:59.085142 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 4536, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84)
    192.168.2.22 > 192.168.2.7: ICMP echo request, id 41483, seq 47, length 64
01:02:59.085145 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 4537, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84)
    192.168.2.22 > 192.168.2.7: ICMP echo request, id 41483, seq 48, length 64
01:02:59.085147 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 4538, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84)
    192.168.2.22 > 192.168.2.7: ICMP echo request, id 41483, seq 49, length 64
01:02:59.085150 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 4539, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84)
    192.168.2.22 > 192.168.2.7: ICMP echo request, id 41483, seq 50, length 64
01:02:59.085153 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 4540, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84)
    192.168.2.22 > 192.168.2.7: ICMP echo request, id 41483, seq 51, length 64
01:02:59.085155 ARP, Ethernet (len 6), IPv4 (len 4), Reply 192.168.2.22 is-at 00:0e:c6:88:09:4e (oui Unknown), length 28
01:02:59.085158 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 4541, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84)
    192.168.2.22 > 192.168.2.7: ICMP echo request, id 41483, seq 52, length 64
01:02:59.085160 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 4542, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84)
    192.168.2.22 > 192.168.2.7: ICMP echo request, id 41483, seq 53, length 64
01:02:59.085162 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 4543, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84)
    192.168.2.22 > 192.168.2.7: ICMP echo request, id 41483, seq 54, length 64
01:02:59.085165 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 4544, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84)
    192.168.2.22 > 192.168.2.7: ICMP echo request, id 41483, seq 55, length 64
01:02:59.085167 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 4545, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84)
    192.168.2.22 > 192.168.2.7: ICMP echo request, id 41483, seq 56, length 64
01:02:59.778343 ARP, Ethernet (len 6), IPv4 (len 4), Request who-has 192.168.2.22 tell 192.168.2.7, length 46
01:03:04.778006 ARP, Ethernet (len 6), IPv4 (len 4), Request who-has 192.168.2.22 tell 192.168.2.7, length 46
01:03:08.904157 ARP, Ethernet (len 6), IPv4 (len 4), Reply 192.168.2.22 is-at 00:0e:c6:88:09:4e (oui Unknown), length 28
01:03:08.904162 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 4546, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84)
    192.168.2.22 > 192.168.2.7: ICMP echo request, id 41483, seq 57, length 64
01:03:08.904164 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 4547, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84)
    192.168.2.22 > 192.168.2.7: ICMP echo request, id 41483, seq 58, length 64
01:03:08.904167 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 4548, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84)
    192.168.2.22 > 192.168.2.7: ICMP echo request, id 41483, seq 59, length 64
01:03:08.904169 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 4549, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84)
    192.168.2.22 > 192.168.2.7: ICMP echo request, id 41483, seq 60, length 64
01:03:08.904172 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 4550, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84)
    192.168.2.22 > 192.168.2.7: ICMP echo request, id 41483, seq 61, length 64
01:03:08.904174 ARP, Ethernet (len 6), IPv4 (len 4), Reply 192.168.2.22 is-at 00:0e:c6:88:09:4e (oui Unknown), length 28
01:03:08.904177 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 4551, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84)
    192.168.2.22 > 192.168.2.7: ICMP echo request, id 41483, seq 62, length 64
01:03:08.904179 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 4552, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84)
    192.168.2.22 > 192.168.2.7: ICMP echo request, id 41483, seq 63, length 64
01:03:08.904182 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 4553, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84)
    192.168.2.22 > 192.168.2.7: ICMP echo request, id 41483, seq 64, length 64
01:03:08.904184 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 4554, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84)
    192.168.2.22 > 192.168.2.7: ICMP echo request, id 41483, seq 65, length 64
01:03:10.277807 ARP, Ethernet (len 6), IPv4 (len 4), Request who-has 192.168.2.22 tell 192.168.2.7, length 46
01:03:15.777737 ARP, Ethernet (len 6), IPv4 (len 4), Request who-has 192.168.2.22 tell 192.168.2.7, length 46
01:03:18.723175 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 4555, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84)
    192.168.2.22 > 192.168.2.7: ICMP echo request, id 41483, seq 66, length 64
01:03:18.723179 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 4556, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84)
    192.168.2.22 > 192.168.2.7: ICMP echo request, id 41483, seq 67, length 64
01:03:18.723181 ARP, Ethernet (len 6), IPv4 (len 4), Reply 192.168.2.22 is-at 00:0e:c6:88:09:4e (oui Unknown), length 28
01:03:18.723184 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 4557, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84)
```

Addition information:

```
laptop# usbconfig
ugen0.1: <UHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen1.1: <UHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen2.1: <UHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen3.1: <UHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus3, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen4.1: <EHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus4, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen4.2: <product 0x1780 vendor 0x0b95> at usbus4, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen0.2: <Optical Mouse Genius> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=LOW (1.5Mbps) pwr=ON
```
dmesg:

```
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
ugen4.2: <vendor 0x0b95> at usbus4
axe0: <vendor 0x0b95 product 0x1780, rev 2.00/0.01, addr 2> on usbus4
axe0: PHYADDR 0xe0:0x02
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad4s1a
miibus0: <MII bus> on axe0
rgephy0: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211B media interface> PHY 2 on miibus0
rgephy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-FDX, auto
ue0: <USB Ethernet> on axe0
ue0: Ethernet address: 00:0e:c6:88:09:4e
```
Cable works good with other machines in network.
Thank you for your help!


----------



## mk (Apr 26, 2010)

ifconfig ue0 up ?


----------



## salam4ik (Apr 27, 2010)

of course:

```
ue0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 00:0e:c6:88:09:4e
        inet 192.168.2.22 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.2.255
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
```


----------



## eyebone (Apr 27, 2010)

btw. what usb gigabit adapter have you bought? i am thinking about one as well and want prevent buying unsupported hardware.


----------



## salam4ik (Apr 27, 2010)

I have bought this one. It is AX88178 chipset.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 27, 2010)

Your ethernet is working as it should. Here's your output, sanatized.


```
01:02:49.266149 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 4535, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84) 192.168.2.22 > 192.168.2.7: ICMP echo request, id 41483, seq 46, length 64
01:02:49.294375 ARP, Ethernet (len 6), IPv4 (len 4), Request who-has 192.168.2.22 tell 192.168.2.7, length 46
01:02:54.278539 ARP, Ethernet (len 6), IPv4 (len 4), Request who-has 192.168.2.22 tell 192.168.2.7, length 46
01:02:59.085138 ARP, Ethernet (len 6), IPv4 (len 4), Reply 192.168.2.22 is-at 00:0e:c6:88:09:4e (oui Unknown), length 28
01:02:59.085142 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 4536, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84) 192.168.2.22 > 192.168.2.7: ICMP echo request, id 41483, seq 47, length 64
01:02:59.085145 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 4537, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84) 192.168.2.22 > 192.168.2.7: ICMP echo request, id 41483, seq 48, length 64
01:02:59.085147 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 4538, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84) 192.168.2.22 > 192.168.2.7: ICMP echo request, id 41483, seq 49, length 64
01:02:59.085150 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 4539, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84) 192.168.2.22 > 192.168.2.7: ICMP echo request, id 41483, seq 50, length 64
01:02:59.085153 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 4540, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84) 192.168.2.22 > 192.168.2.7: ICMP echo request, id 41483, seq 51, length 64
01:02:59.085155 ARP, Ethernet (len 6), IPv4 (len 4), Reply 192.168.2.22 is-at 00:0e:c6:88:09:4e (oui Unknown), length 28
01:02:59.085158 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 4541, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84) 192.168.2.22 > 192.168.2.7: ICMP echo request, id 41483, seq 52, length 64
01:02:59.085160 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 4542, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84) 192.168.2.22 > 192.168.2.7: ICMP echo request, id 41483, seq 53, length 64
01:02:59.085162 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 4543, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84) 192.168.2.22 > 192.168.2.7: ICMP echo request, id 41483, seq 54, length 64
01:02:59.085165 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 4544, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84) 192.168.2.22 > 192.168.2.7: ICMP echo request, id 41483, seq 55, length 64
01:02:59.085167 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 4545, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84) 192.168.2.22 > 192.168.2.7: ICMP echo request, id 41483, seq 56, length 64
01:02:59.778343 ARP, Ethernet (len 6), IPv4 (len 4), Request who-has 192.168.2.22 tell 192.168.2.7, length 46
01:03:04.778006 ARP, Ethernet (len 6), IPv4 (len 4), Request who-has 192.168.2.22 tell 192.168.2.7, length 46
01:03:08.904157 ARP, Ethernet (len 6), IPv4 (len 4), Reply 192.168.2.22 is-at 00:0e:c6:88:09:4e (oui Unknown), length 28
01:03:08.904162 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 4546, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84) 192.168.2.22 > 192.168.2.7: ICMP echo request, id 41483, seq 57, length 64
01:03:08.904164 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 4547, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84) 192.168.2.22 > 192.168.2.7: ICMP echo request, id 41483, seq 58, length 64
01:03:08.904167 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 4548, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84) 192.168.2.22 > 192.168.2.7: ICMP echo request, id 41483, seq 59, length 64
01:03:08.904169 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 4549, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84) 192.168.2.22 > 192.168.2.7: ICMP echo request, id 41483, seq 60, length 64
01:03:08.904172 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 4550, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84) 192.168.2.22 > 192.168.2.7: ICMP echo request, id 41483, seq 61, length 64
01:03:08.904174 ARP, Ethernet (len 6), IPv4 (len 4), Reply 192.168.2.22 is-at 00:0e:c6:88:09:4e (oui Unknown), length 28
01:03:08.904177 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 4551, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84) 192.168.2.22 > 192.168.2.7: ICMP echo request, id 41483, seq 62, length 64
01:03:08.904179 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 4552, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84) 192.168.2.22 > 192.168.2.7: ICMP echo request, id 41483, seq 63, length 64
01:03:08.904182 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 4553, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84) 192.168.2.22 > 192.168.2.7: ICMP echo request, id 41483, seq 64, length 64
01:03:08.904184 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 4554, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84) 192.168.2.22 > 192.168.2.7: ICMP echo request, id 41483, seq 65, length 64
01:03:10.277807 ARP, Ethernet (len 6), IPv4 (len 4), Request who-has 192.168.2.22 tell 192.168.2.7, length 46
01:03:15.777737 ARP, Ethernet (len 6), IPv4 (len 4), Request who-has 192.168.2.22 tell 192.168.2.7, length 46
01:03:18.723175 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 4555, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84) 192.168.2.22 > 192.168.2.7: ICMP echo request, id 41483, seq 66, length 64
01:03:18.723179 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 4556, offset 0, flags [none], proto ICMP (1), length 84) 192.168.2.22 > 192.168.2.7: ICMP echo request, id 41483, seq 67, length 64
01:03:18.723181 ARP, Ethernet (len 6), IPv4 (len 4), Reply 192.168.2.22 is-at 00:0e:c6:88:09:4e (oui Unknown), length 28
```

As can be seen it's sending ICMP echo requests. It's also responding to ARP requests. 
What makes you think it's not sending anything?

Did you use the same IP address on your wireless and wired connection? If you did you probably need to clear the ARP caches on your other machines.


----------



## salam4ik (Apr 27, 2010)

*SirDice*, ping either hang or say: ping: sendto: Host is down.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 27, 2010)

Run tcpdump on this side, and the other side. Ping from the other side to this side. They're exchanging arp traffic, so they see each other.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 27, 2010)

It's only sending ICMP echo requests. There are no ICMP echo replies, that's why ping thinks the host is down.

Indeed do as DD says, run another tcpdump on the other end. 
Also try to make use of a filter to cut out all the non-interesting stuff like the massive amount of UPnP traffic in your example.
Something like `# tcpdump -ni rl0 icmp or arp` That should give you only the ICMP and ARP traffic.


----------



## salam4ik (Apr 28, 2010)

So guys I did that. And I have found out any host in my network doesn't receive any packet from this ue0 interface. 
First I connected only 2 hosts directly without switch. My ue0 has 192.168.2.22 ip address and another windows 192.168.2.4, netmask is 255.255.255.0. Then I started ping each one. FreeBSD 8.0 machine gets all packets from 192.168.2.4 and answers to them, but windows machine doesn't receive any packet and continuing send arp packets(checked by WinDump). The arp table is empty on windows machine but on FreeBSD it's ok. I am really confused because all devices and cables work well. Even this Gigabit device work well in windows. And there is no any firewalls or antiviruses programs in windows, and this windows machine work well with this FreeBSD through wifi.
Can you suggest to me something?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 28, 2010)

salam4ik said:
			
		

> Can you suggest to me something?



Yes, file a PR because this does sound like a bug.

http://www.freebsd.org/send-pr.html


----------



## salam4ik (Apr 29, 2010)

I tested it again with 2 FreeBSD 8.0 hosts by direct cable connection but nothing changed. The tcpdump on host, where adapter was not installed, had been continuing send arp packets, but any reply wasn't received. On another host tcpdump showed usual log with recieved and sent packets. So today I sent PR about it. I hope it will be solved soon.
Thank you guys for your help!


----------



## dennylin93 (Apr 30, 2010)

Posting to the freebsd-net@ mailing list might help, too.


----------

